# Birthday Wishes - Von Pookie



## texasalynn (Nov 12, 2009)

I just noticed that today is Kristy birthday! Happy Birthday - hope they aren't making you work today!!!!!! 



<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep, I'm at work at the moment (out of here in another 25 minutes, though).

Thanks!


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 12, 2009)

We NEVER make Kristy work!

Happy Birthday, Kristy!


----------



## wigi (Nov 12, 2009)

Congratulations Kristy.


----------



## sanrv1f (Nov 13, 2009)

Happy birthday Kristy 

waiting for the cake


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Kristy, you're being very coy:  wasn't it a rather important birthday milestone this time around??


Happy Birthday!


----------



## ZVI (Nov 13, 2009)

*Kristy*, I wish you to be always not less beautiful as in your avatars!  
Be Happy & Lovely!






Vlad


----------



## Domski (Nov 13, 2009)

Happy birthday!!! 

Dom


----------



## justme (Nov 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday

.....and many more!


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks, everyone 



RichardSchollar said:


> Hey Kristy, you're being very coy:  wasn't it a rather important birthday milestone this time around??



Nope! You may be thinking of last year...?


----------



## snowblizz (Nov 13, 2009)

Von Pookie said:


> Thanks, everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! You may be thinking of last year...?



What happened to never asking for (or indicating, I guess) a lady's age? 

I must be stuck in a previous century. 

Anyway, happy (belated) birthday! I'm sure you are just getting younger each year. I'm told that's how it works.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 13, 2009)

Von Pookie said:


> Thanks, everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! You may be thinking of last year...?


 
It must be something to do with your youthful complexion!  I thought you were younger


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Nov 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Kristy!


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 14, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> It must be something to do with your youthful complexion!  I thought you were younger


----------



## Smitty (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pook!


----------

